# Stills from 1dc video



## sanj (Jan 10, 2014)

This seems very interesting, what do you think?
Canon EOS 1D C : The Future of the Combination of Video and Stills


----------



## sanj (Jan 10, 2014)

I did it. I bought it. 
I paid 11k for it.
It comes with 1 extra battery. (2) 128gb cards. Marshall 7" Monitor.


----------



## sjschall (Jan 10, 2014)

I've seen this video before, and think it's very relevant and pretty darn cool. Of course, I'm coming from a video background and would imagine photographers not feeling the same way.


----------

